# Adjustable Folding Grooming Table Input



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All,

As a proud owner of a new spoo (Dolly is 11 weeks old today) I am in the market for a new grooming table. the kitchen table with grooming arm that I use for my toy is not going to cut it much longer as she is growing so fast!

I think I have decided that an adjustable folding grooming table would be best so that I can use it for both dogs and also so that I can move it around easily - I groom in my living room now, but would like to set it up for that and tear it down for company, etc. I am thinking a 42"x 24" would be a good size.

Looking around on the boards and elsewhere I have come up with the attached options, Hanvey, PetLift, Master Equipment, and Dercin.

http://hairvac.com/standardtable.htm

http://petlift.com/Folding-Grooming-Table-24-x-42-with-Adjustable-Legs.html

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Grooming-Tables/pc/190/c/191/sc/192/46234.uts






I would love to hear any feedback about this type of table, these manufacturers, or stuff about these tables or sizes, etc. Thanks!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I have the Master Equipment table from Pet Edge at the shop where I work, and I like it. For a cheaper table, it's sturdy and useable for large and small dogs, and it's fast to adjust, and reasonably light for moving around if needed.

My only complaint is that the adjusting mechanism (basically a pin that you push in up and down holes in the legs) can sometimes be sticky and hurts my thumbs. But that's fairly minor.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Sam's Club ? - Product
This is what I have. We bought RV tape and put it on it for non-slipping..it fold up and very sturdy.

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/10585-first-time-doing-full-groom-stella.html
here is a finished product


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with any of these brands, but the one that looks the best to me it the Hanvey. I have a sett-rite table (may not be spelling the name right) and I understand they don't make them any more. But it has stood up over 10 years of use, and the feature I like the most is the table top. Somewhat like the Hanvey, sort of a pebble type finish that is easy to clean and stood up to water and grooming products and never chipped no matter what I dropped on it. Never scratched despite several major moves. If the price is only slightly higher than the others, I recommend going for the Hanvey. I have also heard people complain out the grooming arm damaging some of the cheaper plywood type table tops.

Size is a matter of personal preference, and I think I have the 42" X 24" but I might choose the 36" X 24" now if I was doing it over. I have 2 Stds and they have more than enough room on mine and I could easily get by with less and if you are going to be moving it often that would make it lighter and easier to store. Just a thought. Others might have more ideas about that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought mine in the UK, so it is probably a different model altogether, but I love it because it is high enough to make grooming a toy poodle a comfortable experience. I am not sure that the one I have is sturdy enough for a heavy dog - although it might be if the table legs were not fully extended. Ideally you need to handle the table - I was surprised at how rickety even expensive ones were when I saw them at a major dog event.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I am really thinking about getting one of these as well. That first one does look really nice, but by the time you add that top arm - it's pretty pricey!

I have another question, though. How do you get a spoo up on it? I have a bit of trouble just getting mine into the bathtub now that he's up to 63 lbs. and he's 10 months so I'm guessing he'll gain a couple more pounds by the time he's done.

And do you need the arm? Is there a way to get around it for a while?

(Sorry to hijack your thread!)


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions - I really appreciate all of the comments as I have been thinking about this for awhile. 

If I can get away with the 36" that would be great, as long as my spoo can lie down comfortably, that would mean less weight to lug around for sure. It is hard for me to be sure since my girl is not full grown and I think she will be a bit bigger for a girl (maybe 24"?)

I do really like the top on the Hanvey, my only concern is if the table is super heavy for lugging around, I guess I am trying to balance sturdiness with portability (not that I will be moving it around that much!). But to me it looks the sturdiest and I guess that is more important for the day to day.

I wish I could handle the tables too, there is a show in mid February, but I was hoping to get something before that because my spoo is already outgrowing what I have setup for my toy and I want to do as much grooming with her as possible while she is still a baby.

Miss Stella, I don't have a Sam's club card, but my Mom does and I heard they also have great dog beds so I am going up to see my Mom today, and hopefully she can get me in and I can take a look. That will also help give me an idea about size too.

Emily, I have my own arm already, so I would just use that and not get their system right now. In terms of getting on the table: I have seen/heard/read about teaching your standard a "table" command. Where the dog places both front paws on the table and you help by lifting their back and rear end on to the table. That way you do not have to lift their whole weight and it is a team and understood effort. The breeder I got Dolly from demonstrated this with their dogs and it seems to work well. I would also like pointers on alternatives to this (other than the obvious - really nice hydraulic and electric tables).

I will report back on my findings!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, do look at the Sam's one. It is probably more sturdy than any of the real grooming tables. It is adjustable, it has a nice top and it is CHEAP..it is a bit heavy but I used it for a year where I took it down each time I used it and put it away in my closet! Good luck! Also you can get a one day pass at Sam's to look and I think shop as a guest.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also need a table. I like the look of tables from here:
https://tableworksusa.com/tw_tables_cart.htm
but they are pricey. Do you think a 16 x 24 is large enough to groom a toy?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> I have the Master Equipment table from Pet Edge at the shop where I work, and I like it. For a cheaper table, it's sturdy and useable for large and small dogs, and it's fast to adjust, and reasonably light for moving around if needed.
> 
> My only complaint is that the adjusting mechanism (basically a pin that you push in up and down holes in the legs) can sometimes be sticky and hurts my thumbs. But that's fairly minor.


I'm pretty sure this is the one I have as well. It's nothing fancy, but it serves it's purpose for three MPOOS (one being oversized).


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I went to Sam's the other day and grabbed that adjustable one recommended by Miss Stella. I figure I can use this until I can check out some tables in person at the February show. I will keep you guys posted and maybe do some pictures once I get the house picked back up from the holidays!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

poodlesplease said:


> Well I went to Sam's the other day and grabbed that adjustable one recommended by Miss Stella. I figure I can use this until I can check out some tables in person at the February show. I will keep you guys posted and maybe do some pictures once I get the house picked back up from the holidays!


Happy you were able to get one. Considering the price you cant go wrong with it...if you dont put the non-slip tap in it you can use it for many things. We put the RV step tape on to of ours and I put a towel over that. The tape keeps the towel in place.


----------

